# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Evil Map

## nobodi12

You are a cartographer and work for a villain. He is the type to dress in black, have skulls and spikes everywhere and adds Dread to his name. He likes that all the dcour around him screams Dark, Evil, Dangerous.

He commisioned you a map of his domains (maybe also of adjacent lands).


---------------------------
I'm interested in how people will put the evil feelings inside maps.

----------

